# declarar Cuentas en el extranjero



## cnk57 (28 Abr 2012)

Los que (hipotéticamente) tenéis cuenta en extranjero, ¿la habéis declarado a hacienda ya? ¿Lo vais a hacer? lo digo porque las multas por ocultación de datos son tremendas ( 10.000€ como minimo, creo)

¿Cómo se declaran y hasta cuándo hay de plazo?


----------



## euriborfree (28 Abr 2012)

para mi la duda es si una cuenta en paypal es considerada una cuenta en el extranjero ya que supuestamente no es una cuenta bancaria


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Abr 2012)

Los residentes en el extranjero tambien han de declarar sus cuentas? O solo aplica para no residentes?


----------



## spam (28 Abr 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Los que (hipotéticamente) tenéis cuenta en extranjero, ¿la habéis declarado a hacienda ya? ¿Lo vais a hacer? lo digo porque las multas por ocultación de datos son tremendas ( 10.000€ como minimo, creo)
> 
> ¿Cómo se declaran y hasta cuándo hay de plazo?



Dónde aparecen esas cuantías por sanciones? Cuándo entran en vigor?


----------



## cnk57 (28 Abr 2012)

He encontrado esto:

1.

El Consejo de Ministros ha aprobado, dentro del plan de lucha contra el fraude fiscal, la "imprescribilidad de las rentas no declaradas en el extranjero".

El ministro de Hacienda y Administraciones Públicas, Cristóbal Montoro, señaló que las rentas no declaradas tributarán según los tipos fiscales correspondientes del año en el que sean descubiertas.

El Gobierno creará un modelo de declaración para estos casos en el que se sancionará con multas de entre 5.000 y 10.000 euros cada dato omitido.

Las cuentas no declaradas en el extranjero no prescribirn | Economa | elmundo.es


2. 

Los titulares de cuentas en el extranjero debern informar a Hacienda | Economa | elmundo.es






3. 


Banco de España - Servicios - Entidades. Declaración de transacciones con el exterior

Existe la obligación de informar al Banco de España en el caso de:

La apertura o cancelación de cuentas en el exterior.
Se rellenará el modelo DD1.
Los movimientos de las cuentas abiertas en el exterior cuya suma exceda en total a 600.000 euros.
Se rellenarán los modelos DD2.


----------



## jaimegvr (28 Abr 2012)

No las declares, puesto que Hacienda no tiene capacidad de descubrirlas. El que las declare es TONTO. Mi abuelo tenía cuentas en Suiza desde el final de la guerra civil, a donde mandaba todo lo que robaba en el ejército y el Estado, y luego mi padre y mis tíos las conservan, y NO PASA NADA.


----------



## Pa qué más (28 Abr 2012)

jaimegvr dijo:


> No las declares, puesto que Hacienda no tiene capacidad de descubrirlas. El que las declare es TONTO. Mi abuelo tenía cuentas en Suiza desde el final de la guerra civil, a donde mandaba todo lo que robaba en el ejército y el Estado, y luego mi padre y mis tíos las conservan, y NO PASA NADA.



Pues al TONTO de Botín lo pillaron. Los demás como somos mucho más listos no corremos peligro.

La familia Botín asegura que el dinero de Suiza viene de la Guerra Civil | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## jaimegvr (28 Abr 2012)

jajajaajaj....eso es lo que vosotros os creéis, a Botin no le han pillado en NADA, porque ese teatro ya estaba amañado de antemano. A ver si nos enteramos que el Gobierno de España es el BBVA-BSCH. Y lo que véis es un montaje de democracia al estilo Shakespeare.


----------



## Acredito (28 Abr 2012)

Hasta noviembre no es obligatorio, hasta entonces lo pensaré, pero me parece que no lo haré...


----------



## harrimansat (28 Abr 2012)

Este gobierno no va a durar mucho.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rory (28 Abr 2012)

Si el secreto bancario suizo sigue en pie es imposible que sepan de quién es esa cuenta.

Aunque te manden trasnferencias a esa cuenta, si no saben de quién es, pues lo tienen complicado.


----------



## IzsI (28 Abr 2012)

En mi opinión si puedes meter el dinero sin hacer transferencias desde España no la declares, no se van a enterar (sacar el dinero en efectivo de España por la aduana sin que te pillen).

Si tienes que hacer transferencias desde aquí declarala porque se van a enterar, has hecho una transferencia al extranjero y te pueden preguntar donde va ese dinero.

De todas formas habrá que esperar a cuando salga la ley que diga como se declara a Hacienda, porque por ahora lo único que existe es la declaración al BdE que se supone que la utilizan para temas "estadísticos".


(todo esto que digo en referencia a cuentas abiertas en países que tengan secreto bancario, en países de la eurozona o de la UE me temo que si se ponen mal las cosas, estos países si les darán toda la información que necesiten a España).




Te pongo lo que dije en el hilo de Swissquote:





> Para aclarar el tema de si hay que informar al BdE o no, aquí os pongo la Circular 3/2006.
> 
> Lo de los 600.000€, si en uno año no superas esa cantidad de movimientos en tu cuenta no hace falta que les informes. mirar el punto 3 de la _NORMA CUARTA. Periodicidad y excepciones a la información_
> 
> ...


----------



## taipan (28 Abr 2012)

jaimegvr dijo:


> No las declares, puesto que Hacienda no tiene capacidad de descubrirlas. El que las declare es TONTO.



Pero si no tienes forma de hacer ingresos/retiradas de fondos fisicamente en una oficina de la entidad, al hacer cualquier tipo de transferencia hacia la cuenta te "cazan" inmediatamente ¿no?

¿Como evitas que te la descubran entonces?


----------



## IzsI (28 Abr 2012)

taipan dijo:


> Pero si no tienes forma de hacer ingresos/retiradas de fondos fisicamente en una oficina de la entidad, al hacer cualquier tipo de transferencia hacia la cuenta te "cazan" inmediatamente ¿no?
> 
> ¿Como evitas que te la descubran entonces?





Pues claro, si no la declaras, o retiras en efectivo en el país de la cuenta o te esperas a la próxima amnistía fiscal. :rolleye:


----------



## jaimegvr (28 Abr 2012)

Es muy fácil:

1.- Tienes una cuenta numerada en Suiza, en el Credit Suisse de Zürich, con XX millones de $ o CFH o €.
2.- Estás en Madrid y quieres retirar dinero en efectivo.
3.- Vas a la oficina del Credit Suisse en Madrid, y les pides un reintegro CONFIDENCIAL de tu cta de Zürich.
4.- Entonces ellos te darán un cheque de CAJA al portador ( hasta 3000€) de otro Banco, donde ELLOS tienen fondos.
5.- Vas a ese otro Banco y cobras al portador.

Y el BdE no se entera de Nada. Además, las entidades suizas radicadas en España no están en el FGD español, si no en el Suizo, como ING o Banco Espirito Santo.

Si eres cliente de un banco suizo, y tienes bastante dinero con ellos, Ellos te facilitarán las cosas, que no te quepa ninguna duda. Y te lo taparán TODO.


----------



## Beborn (28 Abr 2012)

Me alegra saber que somos mas foreros con XX millones de € en cuentas suizas.
Empezaba a pensar que aqui todos erais perroflautas. Pero que callao os lo tenéis cabrones.


----------



## jaimegvr (28 Abr 2012)

es broma. pillin.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Abr 2012)

Esto afecta a los depositos del BES ?


----------



## Electrik (28 Abr 2012)

Como ya han comentado es absurdo declarar nada, como te van a multar sino saben que tienes cuenta alli y no hay manera de que lo sepan


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Abr 2012)

Electrik dijo:


> Como ya han comentado es absurdo declarar nada, como te van a multar sino saben que tienes cuenta alli y no hay manera de que lo sepan




Hombre... cuando venza el deposito en el BES tendras que volver a traerlo de vuelta...


----------



## Electrik (28 Abr 2012)

Hay otros mecanismos para traer el dinero de vuelta sin dejar rastro, a traves de un tercero, tiene un coste evidentemente, pero mucho menor que declarar aquí el dinero.


----------



## malibux (28 Abr 2012)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Y el BdE no se entera de Nada. Además, las entidades suizas radicadas en España no están en el FGD español, si no en el Suizo, como ING o Banco Espirito Santo.



Pues Credit Suisse y UBS sí que están cubiertas por el FGD español y son independientes de los bancos suizos (confirmado por ellos mismos). Sólo comparten la marca.

Y no me consta que haya oficinas de otros bancos suizos en España...


----------



## Beborn (28 Abr 2012)

Me pregunto que ocurre si en el pasado, pongamos hace 2 años, hiciste una transferencia a una cuenta tuya en el extranjero, y nunca mas has vuelto a vincular de forma directa tus cuentas españolas con dicha cuenta o cuentas en el extranjero.
Y si dicha transferencia fue de pequeño importe?

¿Cuanto tiempo pueden ir hacia atrás en busca de "vínculos" con los que asociarte a cuentas extranjeras? Y sobre todo, ¿van a ir a por pequeños pececillos con, pongamos, menos de 100.000 €, o a por peces más gordos, o a por todos los peces del mar?


----------



## jaimegvr (29 Abr 2012)

malibux dijo:


> Pues Credit Suisse y UBS sí que están cubiertas por el FGD español y son independientes de los bancos suizos (confirmado por ellos mismos). Sólo comparten la marca.
> 
> Y no me consta que haya oficinas de otros bancos suizos en España...



Claro que operan en España, pero si tu te presentas como cliente de Zürich, te atenderán en un despacho, y el director te hará firmar un reintegro escrito en alemán, que enviarán a la oficina de Suiza, y a tí te dará un cheque de caja de otro banco, y claro, te cobrarán su comisión.

Si, es ilegal, pero se hace, como que también los bancos blanquean dinero negro de clientes muy ricos, previo pago de su comisión, y eso se hace desde siempre, y siempre se hará. Créeis que la banca solo gana dinero con las nóminas de los mileuristas??? o de las hipotecas?? Es mas, los bancos no ganan lo que dicen, si declaran que ganan 4, es que REALMENTE han ganado 8, y esos 4 en dinero negro se lo quedan los mayores accionistas en perjuicio de los pequeños accionistas.

Y pasa lo mismo con el Estado, si dicen que han ingresado 100, es que en REALIDAD han ingresado 200, y esos 100 en negro se los reparten directamente los de arriba. Y si luego hay déficit, pues se emite deuda, pero lo suyo siempre se lo reparten.

En las loterías se dan premios acorde a la recaudación de ese sorteo, pero: Cómo puedes estar seguro que es esa la recaudación REAL??? No puedes saberlo, te tienes que fiar de lo que diga Loterías y Apuestras del Estado.
Y seguramente la recaudación esel doble de lo declarado. 

El principal defraudador y tenedor de dinero negro de España es el propio Estado.


----------



## Zetaperro (29 Abr 2012)

Entonces el DD1 es obligatorio o solo es obligatorio para cuentas con mas de 600.000€?


----------



## Leño (29 Abr 2012)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Entonces el DD1 es obligatorio o solo es obligatorio para cuentas con mas de 600.000€?



Me sumo a la pregunta y añado: si la cuenta no ha dado jamás intereses, sino más bien ha ido decreciendo en concepto de comisiones, sería obligatorio declarar y se estaría expuesto a multa? en este caso no se ha defraudado una peseta a Hacienda.


----------



## juananxml (29 Abr 2012)

Beborn dijo:


> ... Y sobre todo, ¿van a ir a por pequeños pececillos con, pongamos, menos de 100.000 €, o a por peces más gordos, o a por todos los peces del mar?...



Aun lo dudas?.. Van a ir a por los que tienen cifras entre 0 y 1.000.000 de Euros fuera, a los demás no los tocarán.


----------



## BarbaRoja (29 Abr 2012)

Es posible


----------



## BarbaRoja (29 Abr 2012)

Continuo...., que se me fue, espero en un tiempo no muy lejano meter algo en estos bancos, no por nada sino por seguridad, hasta creo que en algun banco se pueden domiciliar los recibos mensuales y logicamente todo declarado.
Yo, creo que la unica diferencia con los bancos de España es que en Suiza esta mas seguro, nada mas.


----------



## spam (10 May 2012)

Se sabe cuándo se publicará en el BOE y entrará en vigor el susodicho plan antifraude y sus sanciones?


----------



## santia (10 May 2012)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Entonces el DD1 es obligatorio o solo es obligatorio para cuentas con mas de 600.000€?




Según el BDE:



> Cuentas abiertas en el exterior
> 
> Existe la obligación de informar al Banco de España en el caso de:
> 
> ...




O sea, el DD1 es obligatorio siempre. (Dejan 30 días de plazo). Puede hacerse on-line. 

Saludos.


Valora Oro


----------



## Beborn (11 May 2012)

Para que sirve informar de tus cuentas en el extranjero? Realmente lo quiero saber.
Mi cuenta, o cuentas, son legales. Trabajo en el extranjero, cobro en el extranjero y pago impuestos en el extranjero.

Hacienda Espanola va a sacar tajada de esto? De verdad?

Tambien tengo un broker online extranjero. Eso tambien debo declararlo?


----------



## Uriel (11 May 2012)

Si vives en el extranjero y declaras allí, no tienes por qué informar al BDE.


----------



## Zombie (15 Jun 2012)

¿Y si has trabajado en el extranjero unos años, y has dejado allí unos ahorros en una cuenta remunerada con un interés ridículo, y ahora vives en España?
En teoría ya tienes que declarar estos intereses en el país donde tienes la cuenta.
¿Que legitimidad tiene Hacienda para preguntarte sobre esta cuenta? Ninguna.

Esta situación tiene que ocurrir con más de un español que haya trabajado una temporada en UK, Alemania o Francia. Y con los ciudadanos de estos países que estén viviendo ahora en España.

Pero según veo, de momento no ha salido la ley, e imagino que aclararán un poco las condiciones según las situaciones.


----------



## j.w.pepper (15 Jun 2012)

Zombie dijo:


> ¿Y si has trabajado en el extranjero unos años, y has dejado allí unos ahorros en una cuenta remunerada con un interés ridículo, y ahora vives en España?
> En teoría ya tienes que declarar estos intereses en el país donde tienes la cuenta.
> ¿Que legitimidad tiene Hacienda para preguntarte sobre esta cuenta? Ninguna.
> 
> ...



El criterio de Hacienda es el de la residencia, si ahora resides en España, tienes que tributar por todas tus rentas mundiales en lo que se llama obligación personal de contribuir, sin perjuicio que te apliquen deducción por doble imposición en caso de que esos intereses hayan ya tributado en el Reino Unido.


----------



## ignacio28 (22 Jun 2012)

Al final que habeis hecho con los rendimientos de intereses que os han dado las cuentas que teneis en Alemania?

me refiero a los residentes españoles, que tributan irpf en españa, que han mandado algo de sus ahorrillos a Alemania y estos les han generado en el año 2011 digamos que unos ridiculos intereses.

en el caso de de el borrador no los haya contemplado, los habeis declarado vosotros en el irpf? como y donde lo habeis hecho? se pueden deducir los gastos de mantenimiento de las cuentas corrientes de alemania?

ya se que son muchas preguntas pero me gustaria que me comentarais vuestras experiencias, sé de muchos foreros que estan en esa situacion.

un saludo.


----------



## cnk57 (22 Jun 2012)

Yo he pasado del tema.


----------



## aiskolari (22 Jun 2012)

¿Y creando una sociedad? Tengo una sociedad en UK aunque el unico accionista que figura soy yo, no tengo cuenta personal pero no se si tengo que informar solo de que soy el accionista de esa empresa o tambien de la cuenta bancaria??


----------



## Samaras (22 Jun 2012)

desbonifaciador dijo:


> hola amigos, yo me he abierto una cuenta en el extranjero y he hecho transferencia para tener dinero aquí para seguir estudiando.
> 
> 
> Según he leido te multan si no las declaras pero yo hice la declaración antes de hacer la cuenta. Esto es para el año que viene? O me multarían ya si no dijese nada?.
> ...



έχετε τα σκάτωσε φίλο.


----------



## Vacaloca (22 Jun 2012)

Dicen además que hay un mes de plazo para comunicarlo al banco de España. Que ocurre en el caso citado de una cuenta que abriste en su día en un país en el que trabajabas y ahora te da unos intereses ridículos (o ni eso). Al tratarse de una cuenta abierta hace años, como computa el plazo ese de un mes? Si lo intentas ahora quizá te puedan multar? Es que los veo capaces.


----------



## fórmicomadmaxista (22 Jun 2012)

Vacaloca dijo:


> Dicen además que hay un mes de plazo para comunicarlo al banco de España. Que ocurre en el caso citado de una cuenta que abriste en su día en un país en el que trabajabas y ahora te da unos intereses ridículos (o ni eso). Al tratarse de una cuenta abierta hace años, como computa el plazo ese de un mes? Si lo intentas ahora quizá te puedan multar? Es que los veo capaces.



¿Entonces se declara en el banco de España en el modelo DD1? pero ¿hay que comunicarlo además a hacienda? ¿o sólo al banco de España?.¿cuando hay que hacer esto?.

Yo declaro mi pasta antes de que los castuzos me la roben tan vilmente y traicioneramente.

¿Qué implicaciones tiene el declararla? tampoco te la van a sacar si no has cometido ningún delito..


----------



## sephon (16 Sep 2012)

A las muy buenas. Refloto este hilo por una cuestion que podria ser de interes general.

Resulta que un amigo se vino a Alemania a trabajar hace cosa de un año. Siendo residente se abrio una cuenta corriente de lo mas normalito para sus gastos. No se trata de una cuenta en absoluto "secreta", es la que usa habitualmente para pagar el alquiler y los gastos en Alemania y a menudo transfiere dinero de y hacia España, segun convenga.

El caso es que, como buen forero, hace un año le adverti sobre la obligacion de declarar la cuenta al BdE y lo convenci. Pero hacerlo efectivo no es tan facil cuando uno vive a varios miles de km de la delegacion del Gobierno mas cercana, asi que le pidio a su honrado aunque algo inocenton padre si podia encargarse de ello.

Y ahi empieza el problema, porque cuando el padre se fue a la oficina bancaria a pedir los papeles, los responsables de la sucursal se rieron en su cara y le contaron que eso solo era necesario para grandes fortunas, no pardillos como el y su hijo. Como buen español, orgulloso como el solo, el padre se nego a sufrir otra humillacion ante el ilustre cajero de sucursal bancaria de pueblo insistiendo con el tema. Pero como tampoco queria pelearse con su hijo, que tan facilmente se deja influenciar por los alarmistas de sus amigos, decidio decirle que se habia encargado de todo y que no habia nada que preocuparse.

Casi un año mas tarde, estando el hijo de vacaciones en España, leyo una noticia en la que nuestro amigo el Gobierno recordaba que la multa minima por ocultar una cuenta en el extranjero ascenderia a 10000€, aunque en dicha cuenta no hubiese tanto dinero. El hijo, alegrandose haber hecho lo correcto en su momento, le mostro a su padre la noticia. Y entonces el padre le confeso que no, que la cuenta no estaba declarada, que le habia dado verguenza hacerlo despues de que el tipo de la ventanilla (que obviamente sabia de lo que hablaba) le dijese que no era necesario y que no le habia dicho nada a su hijo porque sabe que tiende a preocuparse demasiado por estas cosas.

Mi amigo quiere arreglar la situacion, declarar la cuenta y poder volver a dormir tranquilo por las noches. Incluso estaria dispuesto a pagar una multa por retrasarse en el tramite, ni que sea como recordatorio de que, por mucho que te quiera la familia, hay cosas que es mejor hacerlas uno mismo. Pero claro, pagar 10000€ por el mero hecho que mucha gente en España sigue creyendo lo que le dice un señor con traje y corbata que se sienta un escritorio de una sucursal bancaria (al que no le pasara nada aunque sus despreocupados consejos envien a la ruina a sus clientes), le parece una enorme injusticia, por no llamarlo abuso.

Alguno de los ilustres foreros sabe cuanto le va a tocar pringar si declara la cuenta con un año de retraso? Seria mejor que cancelase la cuenta y abriese otra, esta vez declarandola al momento? Deberia resignarse a vivir en la ilegalidad, aunque sea de forma involuntaria?

Un saludo...


----------



## Vidar (16 Sep 2012)

¿Tu amigo es residente fiscal alemán? 

¿Para que tuvo que ir su padre a una oficina española para el tema de su cuenta alemana? Los impresos para el DD1 se piden directamente al BdE.

De todas formas muy graciosos los bancarios, si tuvieran buena voluntad se lo podrían haber gestionado desde el banco. Diles que les cierren la cuenta por cachondos.

.


----------



## j.w.pepper (17 Sep 2012)

sephon dijo:


> A las muy buenas. Refloto este hilo por una cuestion que podria ser de interes general.
> 
> Resulta que un amigo se vino a Alemania a trabajar hace cosa de un año. Siendo residente se abrio una cuenta corriente de lo mas normalito para sus gastos. No se trata de una cuenta en absoluto "secreta", es la que usa habitualmente para pagar el alquiler y los gastos en Alemania y a menudo transfiere dinero de y hacia España, segun convenga.
> 
> ...



Permítame decirle que quizás esté usted confundiendo dos cosas diferentes:

1) Efectivamente si que es obligatorio declarar a través del modelo DD1 al BANCO DE ESPAÑA la apertura de una cuenta en el extranjero.

2) La multa de los 10.000 euros, es algo novedoso e independiente de lo anterior, de la que efectivamente ha hablado el señor Montoro, y esa obligación parece que va a ser declarar a HACIENDA las cuentas en el extranjero, titulares y beneficiarios de ello. El tema es que todavía no se ha instrumentado nada al respecto de esto último, según lo que yo he leído, parece ser que a principios del año que viene el Sr.Montoro o sea la AEAT va a sacar un modelo en donde hay que declarar las cuentas. Falta por lo tanto el como hacerlo y el cuando, por lo tanto habrá que estar muy pendientes.


----------



## sephon (17 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> ¿Tu amigo es residente fiscal alemán?



Entiendo que si


Vidar dijo:


> ¿Para que tuvo que ir su padre a una oficina española para el tema de su cuenta alemana? Los impresos para el DD1 se piden directamente al BdE.



Supongo que porque cuando se trata de temas de cuentas bancarias la primera reaccion de muchos es ir a la oficina "de confianza" y el BdE no tiene muchas sucursales, que digamos. 


Vidar dijo:


> De todas formas muy graciosos los bancarios, si tuvieran buena voluntad se lo podrían haber gestionado desde el banco. Diles que les cierren la cuenta por cachondos.



Pues si, o al menos haberle informado adecuadamente. Aunque con los antecedentes de las hipotecas que concedieron durante la burbuja y el tema de las preferentes, todo el mundo deberia endender ya que la credibilidad de los "bancarios" es nula.


----------



## Vidar (17 Sep 2012)

sephon dijo:


> Entiendo que si
> 
> Supongo que porque cuando se trata de temas de cuentas bancarias la primera reaccion de muchos es ir a la oficina "de confianza" y el BdE no tiene muchas sucursales, que digamos.
> 
> Pues si, o al menos haberle informado adecuadamente. Aunque con los antecedentes de las hipotecas que concedieron durante la burbuja y el tema de las preferentes, todo el mundo deberia endender ya que la credibilidad de los "bancarios" es nula.



Pues si es residente fiscal alemán que no la declare hasta que vuelva a ser residente fiscal español, no pasaría nada.

Al BdE se le pueden pedir por su web con firma electrónica o por email.

El banco se lo puede hacer si les hubiera dado la gana, es una gestioncilla que hacen a sus clientes buenos si lo piden. Así que se de cuenta de que no le consideran "bueno" y que los mande a paseo, encima vienen cachondeándose de él.

.


----------



## sephon (17 Sep 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Permítame decirle que quizás esté usted confundiendo dos cosas diferentes:
> 
> 1) Efectivamente si que es obligatorio declarar a través del modelo DD1 al BANCO DE ESPAÑA la apertura de una cuenta en el extranjero.
> 
> 2) La multa de los 10.000 euros, es algo novedoso e independiente de lo anterior, de la que efectivamente ha hablado el señor Montoro, y esa obligación parece que va a ser declarar a HACIENDA las cuentas en el extranjero, titulares y beneficiarios de ello. El tema es que todavía no se ha instrumentado nada al respecto de esto último, según lo que yo he leído, parece ser que a principios del año que viene el Sr.Montoro o sea la AEAT va a sacar un modelo en donde hay que declarar las cuentas. Falta por lo tanto el como hacerlo y el cuando, por lo tanto habrá que estar muy pendientes.



Muchas gracias por la aclaracion. Pues si, habra que ir con los ojos bien abiertos en la proxima declaracion de la Renta. Temo que se añada algun paso extra de forma tan chapuzera y poco publicitada (intencionadamente o no) que muchos de los que no disponen de asesoramiento profesional lo pasaran por alto.


----------



## personaje77 (12 Abr 2013)

He leído en algún sitio que sólo existe obligación de declarar si se tienen cuentas en el extranjero por valor de más de 50 mil euros, ¿alguien puede confirmarlo?

Por otra parte, si te piden que las declares, es porque no pueden obtenerlas. Si pudieran no te pedirían nada. Lo que no sé es si al sacar dinero con una tarjeta de débito del extranjero tienen forma de cruzar datos.


----------

